# Rasheed coming out of retirement, will be at Knicks camp: source



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

> The 6'11 Wallace, who worked out with the Knicks over the weekend, retired two years ago after a disappointing season with Boston. His agent Bill Strickland told The Post this morning he has not begun formal contract negotiations with the Knicks and wouldn't confirm the decision was made.
> 
> Wallace would make the veteran's minimum of 1.7 million. Strickland said if Wallace plays it would only be with the Knicks because of his relationship with coach Mike Woodson, who was a Pistons assistant when Detroit won the title with Wallace as one of its stars.
> 
> ...


*http://www.nypost.com/p/blogs/knicksblog/rasheed_coming_out_source_retirement_0C09SYUZTn81j5XqCR3BWI*

*38-Year-Old Rasheed Wallace Would Only Be The Fourth-Oldest Player On Knicks Roster
*

82-0


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

:jawdrop:


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Looked like he ran out of his gas his last year in Boston but I hope I'm wrong


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

IF he is in shape it's a solid depth pick up


----------



## Hippinhoopster (Sep 28, 2012)

Hope he can still hang with the boys.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

He needs money.

But anyone saying "hope he can still play" and stuff like that needs to realize he can't. He couldn't two years ago, so he sure as hell can't now.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I don't know if he needs the money or not, but some guys just can't walk away from the game. He looked done in Boston, that much is certain.


----------



## Hippinhoopster (Sep 28, 2012)

R-Star said:


> He needs money.
> 
> But anyone saying "hope he can still play" and stuff like that needs to realize he can't. He couldn't two years ago, so he sure as hell can't now.


He must have done some serious blowing of his cash he earned throughout his playing career to need money again.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

> *KNICKS SIGN RASHEED WALLACE*
> 
> October 03, 01:54 PM EDT
> 
> ...


http://knicksnow.com/posts/1721/knicks-sign-rasheed-wallace


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Hippinhoopster said:


> He must have done some serious blowing of his cash he earned throughout his playing career to need money again.


That's the case with quite a few pro athletes these days.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Is there any article or proof that he needs money

TBH unless he made bad investments the guy dressed like a bum and was never that flashy


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Dre said:


> Is there any article or proof that he needs money
> 
> TBH unless he made bad investments the guy dressed like a bum and was never that flashy


Neither did guys like Oak and he was poor even when he was still playing.

Rasheed comes off dumb as shit when you hear him speak, so I wouldn't be surprised if he got roped into some bad investments and handing out money to friends and relatives.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I don't know I'm not just going to assume a guy is broke with no evidence. I hope it's not to the point where a guy who's played basketball all his life is coming back to the game and instead of saying he missed the game we're gonna just say "meh, he probably needs the money"

It'll come out though if he is


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

It's not like he's going to play at all. He's behind Chandler, Camby, Amar'e, Kurt Thomas, Melo when he plays the 4, and possibly even Henry Sims. He's a practice player, simple as that. He looked rather cooked while he was in Boston, but keep in mind he's had 2 years off. If he's not terribly out of shape, I'm sure he can handle practicing and playing the occasional 10 minutes when the Knicks' frontline is all in foul trouble or an injury bug hits. You could do worse than bringing in a tough veteran presence for the minimum, especially considering he's just an extra body.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Those 10 minutes count


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Dre said:


> Those 10 minutes count


Would you rather have Henry Sims or Rasheed Wallace be your 10 minute insurance policy? Seriously, we're talking about the Jeff Pendergraph role here.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Best part was reading that a guy thats been retired for two years and was playing for UNC before Anthony Davis was born is only the 4th oldest player on the roster. 

The Knicks would go 82-0 if they had the same roster ten years ago. Jason Kidd, Baron Davis, Mike Bibby, Camby, Sheed... even Amare, Chandler and Melo were all over 18.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Pacers Fan said:


> It's not like he's going to play at all. He's behind Chandler, Camby, Amar'e, Kurt Thomas, Melo when he plays the 4, and possibly even Henry Sims. He's a practice player, simple as that. He looked rather cooked while he was in Boston, but keep in mind he's had 2 years off. If he's not terribly out of shape, I'm sure he can handle practicing and playing the occasional 10 minutes when the Knicks' frontline is all in foul trouble or an injury bug hits. You could do worse than bringing in a tough veteran presence for the minimum, especially considering he's just an extra body.


Agreed. He'll hit some 3's and defend low post players pretty well. Upgrade over Josh Harrelson.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Pacers Fan said:


> Would you rather have Henry Sims or Rasheed Wallace be your 10 minute insurance policy? Seriously, we're talking about the Jeff Pendergraph role here.


Rasheed looked like toast 2 years ago.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)




----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Looks in about the same shape. I personally hope he does well in his role but...we shall see.

OT: Amare looks in really good shape


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

“I accept my Brian Scalabrine role. I’m cool with it.”

—Knicks big man Rasheed Wallace, who has played a very limited role so far this season, as reported by Jeff Zillgitt of the USA Today.


----------

